# File Download mit Umlauten in Tomcat/Struts/Suse8



## andreas (30. Jan 2004)

Hallo Forumler,

ich habe einen Dateidownload unter Struts als Actionklasse realisiert. Klappt prima, nur bei den verflixten Umlauten im Dateinamen gibts Probleme: 
Aus 'täst.txt' wird z.B. im "Datei öffnen/speichern" Dialog 'tÃ¤t.txt'.

Der Code:

response.setContentType("application/octet-stream");
response.addHeader("Content-Disposition", "attachment; filename=" + dateiname);

Probiert habe ich auch:

response.setContentType("application/octet-stream; charset=ISO-8859-1");

Oder:

response.addHeader("Content-Disposition", "attachment; filename=" + dateiname + "; charset=ISO-8859-1");

Auch die Einträge in der catalina.sh helfen nicht:

-Dfile.encoding=ISO-8859-1 -Duser.language=de -Duser.country=DE

Der per Variablen übergebene Dateiname ist definitiv richtig codiert (im Logfile zu lesen), unter Suse/Console sieht die Datei auch richtig aus (ISO-8859-1).

Habe auch UTF-8 und andere probiert, hilft alles nix. 
Bei -Dfile.encoding=CP850 in der catalina.sh kommt eine FileNotFoundException, bei der der Dateiname richtig geschrieben ist !

Bin langsam am verzweifeln, wer kann helfen ?

Vielen Dank im voraus !!!


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2004)

http://www.jsp-develop.de/forum/view/22529/


----------

